# New rhom tank, need some advice.



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm about to order a new tank to house a big rhom (12"+), this will also mean that I need to get 2 extra filters, 2 heaters, a new stand strong enough to hold both my tanks (80 and 100gal), gravel, etc...
As you can see, I need to buy a lot of things and will probably end up broke so I might not be able to afford extras such as a powerhead, a nice piece of driftwood, air pump, etc... do you think the rhom would do ok in a bare tank(just gravel) with no powerhead?

I don't think I would add any plants because just the thought of me sticking my hand in the tank with that monster gives me the jibblies, he could bite off one of my fingers







. Do you think I'm being paranoid? my caribes always uproot some of the plants so I always have to re-arrange them.

I also need your sugestions for backgroung, I was thinking about going with an all black one but I could also get one of those amazon themed ones from the LFS, they look alright. The gravel will be as dark as possible, I'd love to get some black gravel but it's very expensive here so I doubt it. Take under consideration that I might get a big piece of driftwood later on.

Any sugestions that are not covered in my questions are also very welcome







.

Thanks.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have had two baby red bellies for about a month and a half with a 33 gallon tank and I need more room.what size tank would you suggest?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have the same problem with sticking my hand in a tank of piranhas.
I think that you should just put in rocks and wood, things heavy enough that they won't float around.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i wouldnt purchase a nice fish like that untill youre ready to put youre best effort in.you could keep one in a 100g with just the bare minimals but if you can dish out all the deniero for the tank and filters whats a few more pesos for a powerhead?you dont need an air pump,and i would buy a powerhead before i bought gravel. maybe just a thin layer of gravel.maybe you can get the tank set up and save for the "extras" while its cycling?idk good luck..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> i wouldnt purchase a nice fish like that untill youre ready to put youre best effort in.you could keep one in a 100g with just the bare minimals but if you can dish out all the deniero for the tank and filters whats a few more pesos for a powerhead?you dont need an air pump,and i would buy a powerhead before i bought gravel. maybe just a thin layer of gravel.maybe you can get the tank set up and save for the "extras" while its cycling?idk good luck..


Yeah, I'd get the powerhead eventually, but he might spend a couple of months without it.

btw, I don't know how much a peso is worth, not my currency; and it's "dinero" not "deniero"







.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd go with black sand with a black background. That will help to make your rhom look very mean.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

is it "dangerous" to put your hands in a tank full of piranhas even if you're not feeding them ?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> is it "dangerous" to put your hands in a tank full of piranhas even if you're not feeding them ?


 no its not dangerous... they will swim away and hide... usually the only time you will get bit is if you corner them or they're hungry

you definetly need a powerehead... hold off a few months til you're ready.. no biggie


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

With regular Ps no, I have no problems sticking my hand into my tank with my 6, 5-6" caribes, but a 12" rhom is a diferent story....he'd be HUGE







, one bite from that mofo could be very painful.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

saying such general statements as its not dangerous is as dangerous as saying its always deadly and piranhas are monsters! it is ins omeway dangerous as people have been bitten by piranhas and the danger factor is increased with the size of a large rhomb and some piranhas DO NOT run away and hide do not use general statements like its NOT dangerous that is silly. usinga general statement like that may cause a newbie who isnt cautious enough to get very much injured. you always have to be cautious. piranhas are unpredictable.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

one bite from the mofo could kill you from blood loss if he bit and removed a chunk from your wrist be carefull not stupid


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Get a divider, or piece of plexyglass, trap your p's on one side of the tank and clean the other, then do the same thing for the other side, they usually wont touch/ bite you unless you trap them into a corner.


----------

